# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Clear Datagrid rows Silverlight 3

## samo8076

Hi guys, im using Sliverlight 3 in VB. For the life of me i cannot figure out how to clear the rows of my datagrid. Im binding the datasource using MyDataGrid.ItemSource = MySource ..iv tried clearing it by setting the ItemSource to be Nothing but this does not work. Any ideas what i can do? i have spent hours searching the internet and nothing works.

Thanks in advance

----------

